# "moutains" from aluminum foil



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I plan to make a small railway for Halloween theme in my office, in which I want to create a small mountain using aluminum foil or cinefoil. I wonder if someone did this before that I can learn from?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i tried it.
but if you use foil, you need to glue it to something, to keep its form.
or you use the thicker alu baking forms, but they are not so easy to crush into a nice surface.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

kormsen said:


> i tried it.
> but if you use foil, you need to glue it to something, to keep its form.
> or you use the thicker alu baking forms, but they are not so easy to crush into a nice surface.


Thanks for the information, I have office supplies in my office that can provide support.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Pull it off before it sets hard. I found it hard to paint the bits that stuck out!

John


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Totalwrecker said:


> Pull it off before it sets hard. I found it hard to paint the bits that stuck out!
> 
> John


John, I agree. After spending a few days doing research on how to create a small mountain from aluminum foil online, I gave up since the work is unrealistic and unsustainable.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought it looked ok for inside tunnels where they cut through rock, but I made my own latex molds of real rock for my landscaping.
John


----------

